# Verona SX 405S Semi auto 12 ga



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

Recently got one of these and was wondering if anyone knew where I could get more info. Even some Manufacturer info, possibly something about the gas system. I do not know if I should use slugs in it. Light trap loads sometimes do not cycle the gun properly, but normal hunting loads seem to do okay, which leads me to believe that the gas system is set up to handle heavier loads, IE slugs. 

thanks for any info or even any chatter on the gun at all.

Huntinbull


----------



## buckeyeguy (Aug 20, 2006)

Hope this helps. I just did a search on it.

http://www.shotgunworld.com/bbs/viewtopic.php?f=63&t=134673&sid=c6428255581a7bfa4a642e2394ad6b58


http://www.shotgunworld.com/bbs/viewforum.php?f=63&sid=17287ce41012104b01d404cb41e43433


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

I've had one for about 6 years now. Ive shot everytihng from 2 3/4 8's to 3" 4shot turkey loads out of mine. Only time ive had any problems with it jamming is when i shoot it for months and dont clean it. Keep it clean and don't use a lot of oil on it. Horniday one shot cleaner/dry lube is what i mainly use on it. Also if you look on the recoil spring when you take it apart, the metal part, not sure what is is has a stamp with 2 diff letters on on each end. One is for heavy loads turn it around for lighter loads.


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

which letters should be up for which loads? Thanks to both of you for the great info.

Huntinbull


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

If your shotting magnum loads put the (M) on the top, if using light loads put the M on the bottom.


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

SWEEET! Thanks TomC


----------

